

Google, Microsoft, and Mozilla will drop RC4 encryption - scurvy
http://venturebeat.com/2015/09/01/google-microsoft-and-mozilla-will-drop-rc4-support-in-chrome-edge-ie-and-firefox-next-year/

======
dafrankenstein2
Btw, Ronald Rivest modified RC4 to Spritz
[[http://people.csail.mit.edu/rivest/pubs/RS14.pdf](http://people.csail.mit.edu/rivest/pubs/RS14.pdf)]

